# Is there a way to stream video from a PC to Tivo?



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

Can this be done? I love streaming my music and photos, but I'd really like to stream video to my dtivo.

Thanks.

-Craig


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Craig, I tried to point you with this post.


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

I found it.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/12/how-to-serve-video-to-your-tivo/


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

supasta said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2006/09/12/how-to-serve-video-to-your-tivo/


Woah the Zipper made engadget.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Well I think that takes you guys from being "Freakin' Legends" to Famous Freakin' Legends!


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

... 6.3


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

puffdaddy said:


> ... 6.3


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Woah the Zipper made engadget.


A good thing or a bad thing? Discuss.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

That website has a great photo of the USB200M ethernet adapter plugged intot he back of an HDTivo. If anyone wondered why I always dissed using this adapter you can see how cheezy the connector setup really is in the photo. The little flap that grips the connector clip will break off if you look at it sideways.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> A good thing or a bad thing? Discuss.


A good thing in that it makes hacking your Tivo a quick and painless process. A bad thing in that newbies with no hacking experience won't have a clue what to do when they can't get it working or when something breaks. Just look at the Zipper support thread to see what I mean (7500 posts and counting has got to be a record).

It's kind of like pushing a kid through school because he's a star on the football team but when he graduates he hasn't learned a damn thing. If he doesn't get drafted he ends up on welfare and a drain on the system.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> ...It's kind of like pushing a kid through school because he's a star on the football team but when he graduates he hasn't learned a damn thing. If he doesn't get drafted he ends up on welfare and a drain on the system.


I disagree. If it weren't for The Zipper, I probably would not have hacked. However, since then I have learned a lot (I think) by reading (and reading some more) and by trying new things outside of The Zipper. I also try to provide help here to others. I don't consider myself "on welfare" by any means.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm not debating whether the Zipper is, intrinsically, a good idea.

I'm posing the question of whether it's a good thing or a bad thing that it get a lot of public attention.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Public attention, IMHO, is probably more of a bad thing, although it is cool. There are always exceptions, but the more public it is the more people that won't put in the time and effort of learning anything there will be using the tool and the more times people have to reanswer the same questions over and over again.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Finnstang said:


> Public attention, IMHO, is probably more of a bad thing, although it is cool. There are always exceptions, but the more public it is the more people that won't put in the time and effort of learning anything there will be using the tool and the more times people have to reanswer the same questions over and over again.


Yeah...I wasn't even going there.

I was more thinking of the attention from, say, DirecTV. Or anyone else who cares about the DMCA.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Finnstang said:


> Public attention, IMHO, is probably more of a bad thing, although it is cool. There are always exceptions, but the more public it is the more people that won't put in the time and effort of learning anything there will be using the tool and the more times people have to reanswer the same questions over and over again.


I'll go along with that.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

cheer said:


> Yeah...I wasn't even going there.
> 
> I was more thinking of the attention from, say, DirecTV. Or anyone else who cares about the DMCA.


True dat.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

cheer said:


> Yeah...I wasn't even going there.
> 
> I was more thinking of the attention from, say, DirecTV. Or anyone else who cares about the DMCA.


I figure since The Zipper has been around almost a year this little extra publicity shouldn't hurt. You never know though. Sometimes that's all it takes to ruin things. As long as noone uses it for evil it will be fine.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

cheer said:


> I'm not debating whether the Zipper is, intrinsically, a good idea.
> 
> I'm posing the question of whether it's a good thing or a bad thing that it get a lot of public attention.


I vote bad.
SNR will increase again.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

SteelersFan said:


> I figure since The Zipper has been around almost a year this little extra publicity shouldn't hurt. You never know though. Sometimes that's all it takes to ruin things. As long as noone uses it for evil it will be fine.


It's relatively common knowledge that certain exploits were closed after Sleeper's TivoScripts made Tivo hacking something even a monkey could do. If the MRV code is really missing from 6.3, one could infer certain parallels.

Just speculating, of course. As for "evil"...how do you define that? I'm guessing an awful lot of Zippered Tivos have you-know-what enabled.

I don't want to turn this into a dump-on-the-Zipper thread or a dump-on-Gunny-and-Russ thread, 'cos that's not what I mean at all. Just interested in everyone's take on this kind of publicity.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I vote bad.
> SNR will increase again.


Hadn't even THOUGHT about that aspect. Yikes.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

SteelersFan said:


> I disagree. If it weren't for The Zipper, I probably would not have hacked.


Exactly the point


> I figure since The Zipper has been around almost a year this little extra publicity shouldn't hurt. You never know though. Sometimes that's all it takes to ruin things. As long as noone uses it for evil it will be fine.


You're right here. This last bit of publicity won't matter. Though did the earlier attention due to the ranks of zipper users factor into the active removal (rather than disabling) of MRV code in the HiDef boxes?


> However, since then I have learned a lot (I think) by reading (and reading some more) and by trying new things outside of The Zipper. I also try to provide help here to others. I don't consider myself "on welfare" by any means.


Super, we'll be awaiting an MRV port/patch for 6.3 (hence my earlier post) on the HR10-250.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> I vote bad.
> SNR will increase again.


OK must be too much meds for me today but what is SNR?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> If it weren't for The Zipper, I probably would not have hacked.


If you used the Zipper you haven't hacked anything. You just added extra features using an automated script. Hacking is all about the hands-on experience and the satisfaction you get from learning the process. With the Zipper you get the end result but most people won't bother to take the time to learn how it all came about. OTOH, this isn't a hackers forum like DDB so I would expect the mentality here to be one of convenience instead of learning.

Do it all from scratch and then come back and tell me you've hacked your Tivo. Even a trained monkey can answer yes or no to a bunch of prompts. That cannot be construed as hacking in any sense of the word. I've used the Zipper only as a matter of convenience and curiosity to see what it's all about. I already know how to do it the hard way.

I'm not trying to bash the Zipper because I think Russ and Gunny put together a nifty little program. I just think it's something that discourages the learning process instead of feeding the desire for greater knowledge. Lots of folks that use the Zipper never would have attempted to upgrade their Tivos if the Zipper hadn't come along. I just see it as a Pandora's box for endless support questions from the clueless. The ever increasing size of the support thread bears this out.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

cheer said:


> It's relatively common knowledge that certain exploits were closed after Sleeper's TivoScripts made Tivo hacking something even a monkey could do. If the MRV code is really missing from 6.3, one could infer certain parallels.
> 
> Just speculating, of course. As for "evil"...how do you define that? I'm guessing an awful lot of Zippered Tivos have you-know-what enabled.
> 
> I don't want to turn this into a dump-on-the-Zipper thread or a dump-on-Gunny-and-Russ thread, 'cos that's not what I mean at all. Just interested in everyone's take on this kind of publicity.


By evil I mean selling prehacked drives and images, breaking copyright laws.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> By evil I mean selling prehacked drives and images, breaking copyright laws.


Have you checked ebay lately? You can bet there are lots of prehacked Tivos being sold that have been Zippered.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> If you used the Zipper you haven't hacked anything. You just added extra features using an automated script. Hacking is all about the hands-on experience and the satisfaction you get from learning the process. With the Zipper you get the end result but most people won't bother to take the time to learn how it all came about. OTOH, this isn't a hackers forum like DDB so I would expect the mentality here to be one of convenience instead of learning.
> 
> Do it all from scratch and then come back and tell me you've hacked your Tivo. Even a trained monkey can answer yes or no to a bunch of prompts. That cannot be construed as hacking in any sense of the word. I've used the Zipper only as a matter of convenience and curiosity to see what it's all about. I already know how to do it the hard way.


As a matter of fact I believe I am learning the process and do feel satisfied with what I have accomplished. And I have done at least some hands stuff. I am just learning in reverse order. Say what you want but I have learned a lot, I enjoy what I am doing, and am certainly no "monkey". I don't have countless hours to spend on this hobby, just a little time here and there - I have a life. And so for your benefit (and others) I will not say I have hacked my Tivo. I will, however, continue to have fun, tinker, whatever you want to call it IN SPITE of what you think.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> Have you checked ebay lately? You can bet there are lots of prehacked Tivos being sold that have been Zippered.


No I haven't. I remain loyal to this community. I'll leave shutting these people down to the right people. Just so it is clear, I do not believe in supporting them whatsoever and have tried to steer would-be customers of theirs away from them.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> OK must be too much meds for me today but what is SNR?


Signal to noise ratio.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

It's worth mentioning that hacking or Zippering and using tivoserver isn't necessarily the _only_ way to go about doing this.

You can also stream (MPEG-2 video?) from your PC to your TiVo using the GoBack feature in TiVoDesktop.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> I'm not trying to bash the Zipper because I think Russ and Gunny put together a nifty little program. I just think it's something that discourages the learning process instead of feeding the desire for greater knowledge. Lots of folks that use the Zipper never would have attempted to upgrade their Tivos if the Zipper hadn't come along. I just see it as a Pandora's box for endless support questions from the clueless. The ever increasing size of the support thread bears this out.


Obviously most of us aren't as smart as people like you.  What do you care about endless support questions anyway? If you don't like it, find something else to read. By the way, if you have read the support thread you would notice that many, many people have come by, got their info and moved on. That's why it is so large. That and the fact that it is almost a year old.

I would actually like to thank you for reminding me what a negative influence people like you can have. It will motivate me even more to learn and help others.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

puffdaddy said:


> ...Super, we'll be awaiting an MRV port/patch for 6.3 (hence my earlier post) on the HR10-250.


I'm no dev, never hinted I was. Maybe some day though. It is something that interests me.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> Signal to noise ratio.


He was probably confused since the original poster said the SNR would go _up_ with more people coming to the boards.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Well that confirms it - was too much meds last night.....


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Fofer said:


> It's worth mentioning that hacking or Zippering and using tivoserver isn't necessarily the _only_ way to go about doing this.
> 
> You can also stream (MPEG-2 video?) from your PC to your TiVo using the GoBack feature in TiVoDesktop.


Not on a DirecTivo you can't.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> I would actually like to thank you for reminding me what a negative influence people like you can have. It will motivate me even more to learn and help others.


If my posts have motivated you to learn then I have accomplished what I set out to do. You're welcome.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> If my posts have motivated you to learn then I have accomplished what I set out to do. You're welcome.


Well, it seems you were trying to accomplish something else. I don't appreciate being compared to animals or accused of "being on welfare". I'm sure others who read your posts would agree.

Any how, please don't forget that this is not ddb and that the philosophy here is different. Good, bad or indifferent. By the way, I don't disagree that I have taken the easier path, just the one that was best for me. I will continue to learn and contribute here the best I can.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> Well, it seems you were trying to accomplish something else. I don't appreciate being compared to animals or accused of "being on welfare". I'm sure others who read your posts would agree.


It's called an analogy and was not meant to be taken literally. I can't help how you interpret my posts. I'm not trying to take pot shots at anyone in particular, least of all you. Sorry if you're offended by them, but as they say, the truth hurts.

I am glad that you are learning. I truly respect that. Unfortunately, many Zipper users do not follow this same path, which is what I was alluding to. Using the Zipper teaches you absolutely nothing about the hacking process. In your case, it appears that you are interested enough to learn about the process involved. Kudos to you.

The question was posed as to whether we think the Zipper is a good or bad thing. I responded with my opinion and rationales to back it up. I don't expect everyone to agree with my opinion since that's all it is. YMMV.

BTW, the Ravens are gonna kick your a$$ this year.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

> It's called an analogy and was not meant to be taken literally. I can't help how you interpret my posts. I'm not trying to take pot shots at anyone in particular, least of all you. Sorry if you're offended by them, but as they say, the truth hurts.


I understood the analogies and didn't take them literally. May I suggest analogies that are less rude?  


> ...Unfortunately, many Zipper users do not follow this same path, which is what I was alluding to. Using the Zipper teaches you absolutely nothing about the hacking process...


Probably true but that is their loss. Thanks for the concern, though. I myself (and others) try to steer people to the info for them to research themselves. 


> BTW, the Ravens are gonna kick your a$$ this year.


We'll see!


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

What was this thread about again? Oh yeah the Twins will catch the Tigers and the Steelers will tie the Ravens in a Zero Zero Tie 

Sincerely, 
A Monkey on Welfare.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Markman07 said:


> What was this thread about again? Oh yeah the Twins will catch the Tigers and the Steelers will tie the Ravens in a Zero Zero Tie
> 
> Sincerely,
> A Monkey on Welfare.


OK. That's funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------

